# We did it!!



## Blarneyeggs (Jan 16, 2013)

Took my baby girl, Lily-love on a 'date' today.  She is an 8 month old Nigerian Dwarf.  Saw her get bred once...let the waiting begin!

She is my first goat ever and I am Over the Moon!!  I guess I should take a 'before' pic of her udder and 'who ha'.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 16, 2013)

Cool a new baby thread. 
 Hope she took for ya!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 16, 2013)

Definitely take those pics- you will be sooo glad you did! Cant tell you how many times myself and others have looked back and wish we had!

And feel free to share pics of your girl and her 'baby daddy'!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> And feel free to share pics of your girl and her 'baby daddy'!


* X2, we love pics!
*


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 16, 2013)

Also take a shot from standing above her looking down - so when you're going, "Is that a baby bulge or just breakfast?" you'll have a "before" shot to look at


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 16, 2013)

Take pictures?  No one on BYH takes pictures do they?


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is my Lily 







Wow!  That was a strain on my brain figuring out the whole picture load thing without my second cup of Joe!  Thank you all so much for the well wishes, I did not manage to get any photos of her nether region, apparently it's a 'two man job' around here, have to get one of the kiddos to hold her in place while I snap the photos.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! I figured out how to load the Baby Daddy picture AND save it, let's see if I can get it on here. (I'm so proud, I can't hardly stand myself!)  





This is "Jacob"  Isn't he pretty!?  I'm already stressing that she didn't takehmmm.  Need to settle down or it's going to be a VERY long 5 months. (or six months if she needs another 'date')


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 21, 2013)

She is pretty and the buck is handsome. You should get some cute babies from them. Hope she is preggers.


----------



## madcow (Jan 21, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Take pictures?  No one on BYH takes pictures do they?


Never! LOL! Every chance I get......


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 21, 2013)

Lily is beautiful and Jacob looks so silky.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Feb 2, 2013)

Apparently I should change the name of this thread to 'we almost did it' or 'we're trying to do it'.  Lily was showing signs of heat yesterday, crying continuously, pacing fence line, tail wagging.  So, I slapped her butt in the car again, drove her BACK to breeder for another date.  Now we have to wait until July for our littles 

On the up side, she was much more 'into it' this time.  She stood nicely for him and so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I like to watch for a "good poke" and make sure I see one before we call it a day. To me, a "good poke" is when the penis hits the cervix, causing the doe to hunch her back and almost look like she's humping something. Usually at the same time, the buck makes one strong thrust, and sometimes even falls off. If you just see him do a "hit and quit" several times without one "good poke", then you may want to separate and try again later.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 2, 2013)

They are both nice looking goats.  Sorry, she did not take.  Give it another try.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 3, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Take pictures?  No one on BYH takes pictures do they?


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, it's official!  The vet came last week and gave my Lily love a CDT shot and a look over.  She's got a nice bag going and should kid within the next few weeks.  We also bred her 'sister', they had a double date with 2 unrelated bucks.  I am looking forward to some babies!  Sooo excited AND scared at the same time.


----------



## madcow (Jun 8, 2013)

Blarneyeggs said:
			
		

> Well, it's official!  The vet came last week and gave my Lily love a CDT shot and a look over.  She's got a nice bag going and should kid within the next few weeks.  We also bred her 'sister', they had a double date with 2 unrelated bucks.  I am looking forward to some babies!  Sooo excited AND scared at the same time.


Yeah, babies on the way!  Can't wait for more pictures of kids!  Congrats!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Jun 17, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Lily is beautiful and Jacob looks so silky.


Thank you! 

No babies yet, but we're seeing some yellow discharge from the lady parts.  I am squeezing in a quick vacation before the babies come and I'm tied to the farm.  We are only away for 2 days, but pretty stressed that the babies will come while I'm gone.  I cleaned out the 'birthing suite' and put down new straw before I left, according to the 'doe code' that should buy me another week, no?


----------



## mariyajohnson01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Definitely take those pics- you will be sooo glad you did! Cant tell you how many times myself and others have looked back and wish we had!

And feel free to share pics of your girl and her 'baby daddy'!


----------



## FallViewFarms (Jun 26, 2013)

So this is me 'Blarneyeggs' I tried and tried and TRIED again to load pictures from our computer, but it would not let me log in as Blarneyeggs.  sooooo, I had to create a new account.  Boo.

Still no action here, one of my girls was excreting something from her lady parts yesterday, but nothing impressive.  I think I should maybe start a new thread?  I hope I have enough posts to be able to post pictures by the time the kids get here.


----------



## FallViewFarms (Jun 26, 2013)

This is Colash from behind, nothing to get excited about, right?






This is my Lily Love last night, no 'drop' yet, right?


----------



## dhansen (Jun 26, 2013)

I always look at the udder to see if it's tight.  The goo sometimes means soon, but not always!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 26, 2013)

Just a mucus plug.  I've had them lost that weeks before.  Ligaments are your best bet.


----------



## FallViewFarms (Jun 26, 2013)

They are here and I'm starting to lose it a bit.  Worried about kids not nursing.  Shouldn't they be nursing now?  it's been almost 2 hours!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 26, 2013)

Woohoo!!  

Not nursing?  Are they trying or is mom no letting them?  They usually are up and looking for a nipple right away and it is recommended that they get some colostrum within the first hour.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 26, 2013)

You may have to hold baby with one hand under it (towards chest) and then guide the nipple in the mouth.  Try to squirt a little milk into the mouth.

DH is usually around to hold Mom still if that's the problem.

Some does are really weird the first time they freshen.  It's like, what IS that thing I just produced and what am I supposed to do with it.

Did you dip navels in iodine yet??

Also do you have some goat nutra drench or bovi sera on hand?

DonnaBelle


----------



## FallViewFarms (Jun 27, 2013)

I still can't post under 'Blarneyeggs', but this is me.  

I have the Goat Nutridrench, but frankly, I forgot about it in all the chaos yesterday.  My other girl, Lily kidded at about 5:00pm.  Then some thunderstorms came rolling in, DH and my 14 yr old son left for a hockey game and I was frantically throwing tarps over out buildings with the wind whipping up ~although I think you all know the drill.   I did give both dams warm water laced with dandelion syrup (my neighbor made it and sent it over) I figured since I didn't have molasses on hand, that this would be the most natural sweetener I had on hand. 

I was slipping over the edge into hysteria, when I talked to Pearce Pastures ~who calmed me down enough with her wisdom that I could function.  I did dip navels.  Tied them off with tooth floss and cut, then dipped ~just the three navels that were dragging.

Colash is letting the kids nurse, but they are really having trouble staying on.  They latch on for a minute, then stop.  I see that her udder isn't as big as Lily's but I've been able to squeeze some colostrum out, so there's 'something' there.  

Colash and 'Fat Albert'






2nd boy: 







Lily and her 2~ one girl, one boy:


----------



## dhansen (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah!!!! So exciting and soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh, they are fantastically pretty!    Glad to hear momma is nursing.  They will get stronger and stay on longer.  Pretty normal for them to suck for a few second, then run along, then come back for a few more.  And her milk coming in will help.  Congrats on all the healthy babies.


----------

